# Premiere Pro - Zeiteinstellung / fps?



## cft (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Forum,

habe neulich einen stop motion picture aufgenommen.

Jetzt habe ich alle Bilder in Adobe Premiere Pro eingefügt (ca. 450 frames) und komme immer auf 18sec Videomaterial.

Dannach habe ich bei Bearbeiten/Voreistellungen/Allgemein die frames variiert von 8 über 25 bis 50 doch an der länge von 18sec hat sich nichts geändert.

Wie kann ich alle Bilder so berchnen lassen das sie genau 30sec ausfüllen?


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2009)

Die Bildsequenzdatei wird links im Binary-Ordner stecken, dort einen Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften/Einstellen, wie auch immer  Dort sollte sich die FPS-Zahl ändern lassen. Natürlich musst Du dann die Projekteinstellungen auf den gleichen Fps-Wert stellen, sonts werden Zwischenbilder errechnet.

mfg chmee


----------



## cft (18. Februar 2009)

Und wo genau finde ich diesen Binary-Ordner?


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2009)

Die Bin, Binary oder Footageordner ist quasi der Ort, wo man alle Dateien sieht, die importiert wurden. In Premiere heisst er Projektordner.






oben links

mfg chmee


----------

